# Help Find Brand/Model of a Car Alarm for 2003 Civic



## 1of7 (Nov 2, 2018)

Would anyone recognize the alarm brand and model of the car alarm system depicted in the attached photos? It is installed on a 2003 Honda Civic. There are no apparent logos or numbers on which to search, just the wavy lines on the cover.
Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Scan down to 4a in https://www.techsupportforum.com/cmps_index.php?page=postinghelp and you'll see how to attach a photo.

EDIT:Good; I see you edited your post.


----------

